# Novice questions about raft maintenance



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't know anything about aquamarine boats. What material are they made of? I use 303 at least twice a year. Once at the beginning of the season, and once before storage. If I boat more than normal, I may do another application or two. You can purchase it at any boat store. I get mine in a large container and refill my spray bottle with it. I go to a local boat dealer, non raft type boats BTW. They are a bit cheaper than the local rubber boat place.

If you can, I would suggest storing it inflated. If not, loosely rolled or folded.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

If you have the space to leave it inflated, that will make all the difference.
I have a hypalon boat and a pvc boat. I use a LOT of 303 on the hypalon boat, but I was told that you really shouldn't use much on the pvc. I don't know how good the source was, but it made sense when she explained it. I only put it on the pvc rig once a year. I never roll that boat, and that seems to help. I can't really find an answer on the web, so that's what I'm going with for now. 

Kim


----------



## hawkiirock (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I believe it is made of PVC. My friend can probably store it inflated in his basement. Not sure where I should buy the 303. Not much around where I live. Any good online stores?

As for when we raft should I have it inflated to the max?


----------



## hawkiirock (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow ok thanks. Interesting to find out what is best. I will try storing it inflated for sure but we have to roll it up each time we use it. Just want to get as much out of it as possible since it probably has zero "REAL" warranty


kclowe said:


> If you have the space to leave it inflated, that will make all the difference.
> I have a hypalon boat and a pvc boat. I use a LOT of 303 on the hypalon boat, but I was told that you really shouldn't use much on the pvc. I don't know how good the source was, but it made sense when she explained it. I only put it on the pvc rig once a year. I never roll that boat, and that seems to help. I can't really find an answer on the web, so that's what I'm going with for now.
> 
> Kim


----------



## hawkiirock (Jun 19, 2010)

This is item description

Heavy duty 1000 denier polyester re-enforced- PVC - Weight - 1100 g/m©÷ Thickness - 0.9mm
These boats are made with an extremely rugged material that is very difficult to puncture or tear. Our Fabric is made with the STS (SOL Type System) process. This does not merely coat the internal reinforcement fabric with an outer layer, but forces the outer material into the thousands of tiny gaps in the base fabric weave to form a single homogenous material







Four separate Air Chambers. The boat features 4 separate air chambers in the main hull, unlike many small inflatable tenders that have only port and starboard chambers
Eight carrying handles
Inflatables are handmade from the finest quality fabrics​It is handmade with high quality materials and carefully supervised during its manufacturing process.
Hand sealed is the most reliable and traditional way to make perfect inflatable boat


----------



## angrylion (May 11, 2009)

Aire boats are pvc. I have called the factory a few times and they say you should never apply 303. Apparrently 303 removes the plasticizers from the fabric. Unlike hypalon, which is made of rubber, pvc is plastic on fabric. 303 keeps hypalon supple but dries out pvc.


----------



## angrylion (May 11, 2009)

angrylion said:


> Aire boats are pvc. I have called the factory a few times and they say you should never apply 303. Apparrently 303 removes the plasticizers from the fabric. Unlike hypalon, which is made of rubber, pvc is plastic on fabric. 303 keeps hypalon supple but dries out pvc.


Either that, or 303 makes pvc last for eternity and Aire needs to keep selling boats to repeat customers.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

No 303 on PVC????? That's a new one. The NRS website recommends 303 for Hypalon & PVC. So I checked the Aire website and it recommends 303 once or twice a year, but not more than that as it can dry out the material. Wow.... learn something new everyday. I use 303 twice a year on my Maravia.
Boat cleaner & 303 can be ordered online from NRS or Cascade Outfitters.
KJ


----------



## jamwin33 (May 20, 2008)

The storage debate is as old as time - I've got a 30 yr. old Avon (hypalon) and two Aire cats (pvc with eurathane bladder), one 20 yr. old, one 10, and I keep them all rolled for storage and transport - never have to top them off. I think the key to storage is keeping them indoors and out of the direct sun.

As far as quality of your boat, it's all about the construction method, specifically the seam construction - glued seams will eventually de-laminate (the more you use it, the faster it will occur) and will not last as long as welded seam construction. That said, if you take care of your boat and are not on the river every weekend, you should get years of satisfaction out of your purchase. Good luck.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

I use 303 twice a year, spring and fall, at a minumum. More if I use it a lot, it it's spent considerable time in the sun for some reason, etc. I buy it online from NRS in the gallon size, refilling a smaller spray bottle for easy application. Wait, somebbody already said that... LOL


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

The main reason to use 303 is not really to keep your boat supple, but to keep it from sun damage. The biggest factor for 303 is its sunscreen properties. The sun will dry your boat out badly if not protected.


----------



## Fash (Jul 21, 2010)

So, here's a question: do you always clean the boat with inflatable boat cleaner before you 303 it, or is it OK just to rinse with water then 303? I've always used boat cleaner first but wondered if it was necessary.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

I use a non-detergent cleaner for my boat. Something like Woolite. I think the detergent based cleaners will assist in drying your boat out. They contain some pretty harsh degreasers.


----------



## hawkiirock (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for the responses. I figure the boat will get used 6 times per year or so being that I live in Iowa and it takes at least a 3 day weekend to get anywhere with a river. Right now Wisconsin is only place we have went

Going to go to Colorado next May or so. ANybody know of good rafting rivers in the midwest or in south that are halfway close to Iowa? I have searched and Wisc was only thing that came up with some whitewater. I dont want to fight a lot of rocks

More or less within 8 hour drive would be nice. Southern missouri? Tennessee/Kentucky or Ohio?


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

This has always looked cool:

Niobrara National Scenic River (U.S. National Park Service)


In Nebraska.


----------

